# spawn sacs



## Walleye Mafia (Jul 16, 2007)

I just bought eggs sacs at gander mountain. I bought a few fresh egg sacs in the plastic tube in the refrigator and a glass jar of egg sacs. I am new at this and was wondering what the difference is is the two, other than the ones in the jar are in liquid. Ive heard the ones in the jar arent as productive as the spawn in the tubes. Is there a major difference in the two? Just wondering what everyones opinion is. I am unable to get fresh eggs (yet) so this is gonna have to do for now. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## GRADY228 (Jun 25, 2005)

I always hear that nothing is better than fresh eggs, even if you have froze them from last year. So as soon as you get some switch over. You also could be using a jig and maggot or minnows, this might be better than what you are using. When I froze mine from last year I split them up into several bags so as I can just thaw out a few at a time. Good luck and have fun!!


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

Try the Berkley Gulp Alive salmon eggs. If they are like the other gulp products they should be better than the real thing. I got berkley's egg clusters this year but did not try them when I was up on the Grand last friday because the water was not clear enough. 
good luck.
don m


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

If the ones in the tube are called Sure Strike, they will work very well. I wouldn't even bother using the ones in the jar. Try minnows or jig and maggots, too.


----------



## Bent Rod (Apr 14, 2006)

They usually have the bulk eggs in a jar that is also in the fridge with the tubes. You can tie your own sacs and use the tubes over to save some cash that way. Like the others have said stay away from the pre-tied sacs or eggs not in the fridge. :G The tubed eggs will do very well for you.


----------



## jojopro (Oct 9, 2007)

The refridgerated eggs in the tube are just as good as fresh eggs you cured yourself! Those definitely can work, but as for the overcured, dyed, packed in oil, used to be eggs in the jars... If you are planning to harvest some fresh eggs from a hen, don't be afraid to cure the eggs. Curing the eggs preserves them so that when kept refridgerated in an air tight container they will last for months. Properly cured eggs are just as effective, (if not better at times), as fresh eggs. 

John


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

As Archman said, Sure Strike eggs are the best you can buy in the store. The only other ones I would throw are called Sticky Eggs (Coho Salmon). They're slighly less cured than the pre-sacked eggs and you will have to sack them up yourself. I have had the best luck (in terms of store bought eggs) on Stickys.

Just wanted to also say, fresh eggs are unbeatable. The only high fish days I've ever had were on fresh eggs. If possible, I always leave them in the scein, as the membrane has a nice coating that does attract fish. It is what they are eating all winter long while in the river. Steelhead know any eggs that are floating in the water column are not going to survive, so they eat them for the nutrients.

If you do freeze your eggs, make sure to thaw them out slowly rather than setting them on the counter. I put mine in the fridge a day or two before I plan on fishing.


----------



## Walleye Mafia (Jul 16, 2007)

I looked and luckily the ones I did buy are sure strike. So atleast I have some decent sacs to start with. I will be out somewhere sunday morning trying to stick my first _RIVER_ fish. Last trip(my 1st ever) was a disappointment, It was 80 degrees out and the water was low and gin clear. Hopefully my result will improve this time out. Thanks for all the help!!!


----------



## PHATE (Mar 29, 2005)

Walleye, looks like you're a massillon boy too. if you want some company sunday' let me know. i was thinking of going up also.


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

I just might have to try that.


----------



## stream_stalker (May 10, 2006)

Walleye Mafia said:


> I never would have thought that they would like shrimp! Thanks for the tip! I may have to get a 3lb bag so I can eat two pounds of it!!!!



Shrimp is what, 10 bucks a bag??? I've tried it before with very very VERY little success. I'll stick with my eggs thank you...


----------



## Name No Creeks (Oct 22, 2008)

Tell us if you ever catch anything on the store bought eggs. I have'nt in 25 years. They do not work.
Get fresh eggs and tie your own. Use the fish you take the eggs from. I hate to see a zippered fish along the bank that someone just used for eggs. That is not a steelheader way to do things. 
Soak the steelhead fillets in milk one hour before cooking. They are real good then.


----------



## Name No Creeks (Oct 22, 2008)

stream_stalker said:


> Shrimp is what, 10 bucks a bag??? I've tried it before with very very VERY little success. I'll stick with my eggs thank you...



Did you use the frozen peeled shrimp?
Use uncooked shrimp still unpeeled. Put them in a stainless bowl and add Pro Cure or something like that. Let them sit a couple of hours. Cut them into useable sections. They freeze well. Good skein alternative.
I buy the two pound bag and have some boiled shrimp myself.


----------



## Walleye Mafia (Jul 16, 2007)

stream_stalker said:


> Shrimp is what, 10 bucks a bag??? I've tried it before with very very VERY little success. I'll stick with my eggs thank you...


Like I said before, I am _EXTREMLY NEW_ at this and I appreciate everyones input and advice. Something that may work for someone may not for others and Im just trying to explore all options possible.


----------



## Name No Creeks (Oct 22, 2008)

And I imagine you go 60 for 102 on skein and fresh eggs?


----------



## Walleye Mafia (Jul 16, 2007)

I was just happy to catch some. Regardless if it was a few or 60. I dont have access to fresh eggs yet. All the fish we caught were males. I have to use what I have!


----------

